# Sat nav



## Declan (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi I have a Nissan Qashqai 2015 and wondering has anyone any problems in entering eircodes into the sat nav, in Ireland?
For some reason it doesn't seem to to take Irish air codes


----------



## Bridget Mc (11 mo ago)

Declan said:


> Hi I have a Nissan Qashqai 2015 and wondering has anyone any problems in entering eircodes into the sat nav, in Ireland?
> For some reason it doesn't seem to to take Irish air codes


----------



## Bridget Mc (11 mo ago)

Hi Declan I’m wondering if you found a solution as I have the same problem. I have a 2017 Nissan Qashqai. Thanks


----------



## JimmyG79 (Nov 15, 2021)

Declan said:


> Hi I have a Nissan Qashqai 2015 and wondering has anyone any problems in entering eircodes into the sat nav, in Ireland?
> For some reason it doesn't seem to to take Irish air codes
> 
> 
> ...


Could anyone give me advise on SatNavs, we will be travelling from Vegas - Death Valley - Yoesmite - San Fran - Down the coast to LA. We have a UK SatNav if anyone knows of its possible to download USA maps on there or would it be easier/cheaper to rent one while we're over there or do they come in the rental cars anyway? We will also be taking road maps with us too as a back up : ) Many thanks


----------

